
Encrypted E-Mail Company Hushmail Gives Feds Copies Of Messages - nickb
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2007/11/encrypted-e-mai.html
======
BitGeek
Ok, I see why they did it, now they need to advertise the fact on their home
page for everyone to see.

Pretty asinine to call yourselves a security company and then just role over
like this-- no court fight, no resistance.

Further, this also goes to show that any company in a MLAT country is
vulnerable to being made to turn over the information you're paying them to
keep private.

and of course, given the way the US is going they will always have an excuse
for getting this info- drugs, terrorism, pedophilia., but as we have seen in
the past these excuses are a veneer that wears thin and it becomes outright
spying.

Hushmail is now compromised- and they didn't even resist. Any further breaches
won't even be newsworthy, and the feds know they will role over... so any time
a hushmail.com adddress comes up in an investigation, they'll just demand the
info.

------
dfranke
Can I say I told you so?

<http://reddit.com/info/uctp/comments/cudwx>

------
noblethrasher
"However, installing Java and loading and running the Java applet can be
annoying"

Any reason that they can't use Flash?

~~~
nickb
My guess is that Flash doesn't have all of the encryption libraries. They'd
have to rewrite all of them in AS...

~~~
noblethrasher
I was aware of that possibility. Still, implementing a standard encryption
algorithm shouldn't be hard.

------
imsteve
Assholes.

